
Feds Force Suspect to Unlock iPhone X with Their Face - mwexler
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/09/30/feds-force-suspect-to-unlock-apple-iphone-x-with-their-face/#19020e212597
======
reiger
Set it up to click the right button 5 times to disable face login.

~~~
rn1d
This is a good tip. There's no set up needed, though - it's on by default. The
above works well for iPhones with Touch ID.

On iPhone X, clicking the right button 5 times disables Face ID, but also
invokes Emergency Call which makes a loud noise. An alternative is to
simultaneously hold down the right button and one of the volume buttons until
the power-off screen is displayed (and haptic feedback is given). The power-
off screen can be dismissed by pressing the right button again, so this
procedure can be silently done without taking your phone out of your pocket.

Source: [https://www.imore.com/how-quickly-disable-face-id-
iphone-x](https://www.imore.com/how-quickly-disable-face-id-iphone-x)

~~~
05
In case your hands are..well, tied, another alternative is saying “hey Siri,
whose phone is this?” - pulls up your contact card and disables biometric
unlock.

------
LorenPechtel
It's long been held that the fifth only protects against disclosing what you
know, not what you are. No surprise here.

